

Processor Comparison - Tegra-2, HummingBird, Snapdragon, OMAP - AshuJoshi
http://www.tested.com/news/hummingbird-vs-snapdragon-vs-omap-vs-tegra-2-arm-chips-explained/1704/

======
chapel
When I got into smart phones I didn't care as much about what chip powered my
phone, I only looked at the raw numbers. It seems that in this race though,
raw numbers aren't as important as they are in desktop cpus.

I own a Nexus One and absolutely love it, although I do wish I could claim to
have a faster cpu/gpu combo like listed in this article, it is no slouch and
has been a great phone since I got it a year ago. Because of that I have found
it hard to justify an upgrade, even to some great phones like the G2 or the
Nexus S, because they don't feel like real upgrades, just small improvements.

I won't upgrade unless there is a Nexus based Tegra 2 or similar dual core
based phone released. The only exceptions would be, if my phone died and I
needed to replace it, or a nice Tegra 2/3 phone came out that was similarly
hacker friendly like the Nexus.

We live in interesting times, and it seems that things are going to get even
faster on our phones/tablets. I can't wait to see 2-5 years out.

~~~
Bossman
I agree with you, but the N1 is starting to feel a little dated. It still runs
great, but in a few more months, it will be at best a low-mid range phone.

I want a Tegra 2 device really badly. I've been tempted to get the Atrix, but
I want to be able to install CyanogenMOD on my phone. Waiting to see the
bootloader results. Hopefully it's not as bad as previous Motorola devices...
If it is, I guess I wait. But I'm not holding my breath for a developer phone
with a Tegra 2 anytime soon.

------
mansr
That article is full of flaws and inaccuracies. I wouldn't trust any of it
without verifying with a more reputable source.

